

Are the Best and Brightest Still Coming to Silicon Valley? - adampludwig70
http://techonomy.com/2013/12/best-brightest-still-coming-silicon-valley/

======
kirtijthorat
Also, worth reading their next segment that answers the following related
question: So why do people still come to Silicon Valley? Visit:
[http://techonomy.com/2014/01/people-still-come-silicon-
valle...](http://techonomy.com/2014/01/people-still-come-silicon-valley/)

